# My Blackberry Skeeter Pee is as black as ink!



## olusteebus (Jul 24, 2012)

I used 64 ounces of realemon, 3 pounds of blackberries (frozen) and 2 or 3 pounds of peaches (frozen). It stayed in the primary for about three weeks as I think I forgot to put in starter and nutrient. It was not fermenting so I put in some more and was going to restart with yeast but after putting in the nutrient, it started almost fizzing. It then fermented to dry. 

At about .95, I added cambden and sorbate. I racked it and then added the juice of 3 pounds of blackberry as a F-pack.

I added bentonite and I am pretty sure it cleared good. I put a light behind it and you can barely see a glow. It is as black as ink. 

Hoping it will have a nice berry flavor. Will let you know. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck! Hope it turns out great.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 26, 2012)

Thems musta been black blackberries. Sounds good though.


----------

